# Warehouse 13 on 3 networks?



## IndyMichael (Jan 25, 2003)

Just went to set up a SP for Warehouse 13 and it's on USAHD, SCFIHD and UHD. Seems USAHD and UHD are only showing the pilot episode on July 7th.


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

All three are owned by NBC Universial, so I guess it's not really surprising that NBCU is trying to get as many eyeballs on the pilot as possible. Hopefully it also means that NBCU has confidence in the series that they're willing to promote it like this ...


----------



## bicker1 (Oct 21, 2007)

They've done something like this before, maybe with In Plain Sight, or Burn Notice (or maybe both?)


----------



## SayWhat? (Jun 7, 2009)

Maybe it would help if they told people what it was about.


----------



## bicker1 (Oct 21, 2007)

They have:


> Two Secret Service agents find themselves abruptly transferred to a massive, top-secret storage facility in windswept South Dakota which houses every strange artifact, mysterious relic, fantastical object and supernatural souvenir ever collected by the U.S. government. The Warehouse's caretaker Artie (Saul Rubinek) charges Pete (Eddie McClintock) and Myka (Joanne Kelly) with chasing down reports of supernatural and paranormal activity in search of new objects to cache at the Warehouse, as well as helping him to control the warehouse itself.


----------



## SayWhat? (Jun 7, 2009)

OK, right there it's a load of malarky. The Secret Service would not be involved in such a mission. FBI, ATF, NASA, USAF, maybe even CIA or NSA, but not Secret Service.


----------



## bicker1 (Oct 21, 2007)

How do you know? It's *SECRET!*


----------



## Supramom2000 (Jun 21, 2007)

SayWhat? said:


> Maybe it would help if they told people what it was about.


Aren't you the one who made fun of me for reading TV Guide? I read about Warehouse 13 months ago, along with all of the new series and specials premiering this summer!

"FBI, ATF, NASA, USAF, maybe even CIA or NSA, but not Secret Service."

And you forgot to say the NCIS might also be involved!!


----------



## SayWhat? (Jun 7, 2009)

Made fun? No. I haven't noticed it in stores and wasn't aware they were even still doing a print version.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

SayWhat? said:


> OK, right there it's a load of malarky. The Secret Service would not be involved in such a mission. FBI, ATF, NASA, USAF, maybe even CIA or NSA, but not Secret Service.


ATF but not the Secret Service?

Fortunately, they didn't name them Mully and Sculder.:grin:


----------



## rebkell (Sep 9, 2006)

Drew2k said:


> All three are owned by NBC Universial, so I guess it's not really surprising that NBCU is trying to get as many eyeballs on the pilot as possible. *Hopefully it also means that NBCU has confidence in the series that they're willing to promote it like this ...*


I'm not positive, but I think they did the same for Flash Gordon, we know how that turned out. :nono2:


----------



## mreposter (Jul 29, 2006)

Sounds a bit like a cross between the X-Files and Friday the 13th the Series. I've only seen a couple of promos and they didn't really give much of a feel for the show, so we'll just have to wait until tuesday and see. 

ps - right now I'm watching Star Wars on SpikeHD.


----------



## rebkell (Sep 9, 2006)

IndyMichael said:


> Just went to set up a SP for Warehouse 13 and it's on USAHD, SCFIHD and UHD. Seems USAHD and UHD are only showing the pilot episode on July 7th.


Although not listed as being HD, it's also on Oxygen, Chiller, Bravo and Sleuth.


----------



## dreadlk (Sep 18, 2007)

Sounds like crap. This one looks like Eureka, and I am sure it will draw that same level of interest. I am so tired of the mind numbing crap that passes for SciFi today. No wonder we are heading back to the Moon forty years after it was already done.


----------



## dcowboy7 (May 23, 2008)

mreposter said:


> Sounds a bit like a cross between the X-Files and Friday the 13th the Series. I've only seen a couple of promos and they didn't really give much of a feel for the show, so we'll just have to wait until tuesday and see.
> 
> ps - right now I'm watching Star Wars on SpikeHD.


Ill watch W13....its summer not much else is on....just waiting around for football season anyway.

ps - i bet star wars wasnt OAR.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

I'll watch to see if it is any good. This kind of premise can either be good or awful. Not sure there's room for in-between status.

The description does say "two secret service agents are transferred..." so I would presume that to mean they are no longer in the secret service after the transfer.


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

Stewart Vernon said:


> The description does say "two secret service agents are transferred..." so I would presume that to mean they are no longer in the secret service after the transfer.


It says they're transferred to a warehouse, not to another agency or department, so all we know from the blurb is that they're Post of Duty changed. We'll need to learn from the Premiere if they were transferred out of the Secret Service.


----------



## SayWhat? (Jun 7, 2009)

phrelin said:


> ATF but not the Secret Service?


Correct. ATF's mission is wide ranging. Secret Service's missions are Presidential security and financial crimes (credit card fraud, wire fraud, etc.)

This program sounds more like an update of 'Friday the 13th, The Series' where they tracked and hunted cursed objects from an antique store.


----------



## jeffshoaf (Jun 17, 2006)

SayWhat? said:


> ATF's mission is wide ranging.


According to one comedian (who's identity escapes me), ATF isn't a federal agency, it's a shopping list for the weekend... :lol:


----------



## olguy (Jan 9, 2006)

SayWhat? said:


> Correct. ATF's mission is wide ranging. Secret Service's missions are Presidential security and financial crimes (credit card fraud, wire fraud, etc.)
> 
> This program sounds more like an update of 'Friday the 13th, The Series' where they tracked and hunted cursed objects from an antique store.


So, you don't think it could involve aliens trying to assassinate the president? Or maybe aliens passing bogus bills? Or aliens using fake credit cards trying to blend in? 

Willing suspension of disbelief is almost always required to enjoy scifi.


----------



## BobaBird (Mar 31, 2002)

mreposter said:


> Sounds a bit like a cross between the X-Files and Friday the 13th the Series.


I'll take your word on those 2*, and add in The Librarian (maybe minus its cross with Indy Jones).

* These are from when I tried to cut down on TV time by not picking up new series.


> The Warehouse's caretaker Artie (Saul Rubinek) charges Pete (Eddie McClintock) and Myka (Joanne Kelly) with chasing down reports of supernatural and paranormal activity in search of new objects to cache at the Warehouse,


How many objects? My guess is 4400.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

BobaBird said:


> My guess is 4400.


:lol:


----------



## olguy (Jan 9, 2006)

BobaBird said:


> How many objects? My guess is 4400.


:icon_lol:


----------



## djlong (Jul 8, 2002)

jeffshoaf said:


> According to one comedian (who's identity escapes me), ATF isn't a federal agency, it's a shopping list for the weekend... :lol:


T-shirt I saw:

Alcohol, Tobacco and Firearms...

..who's bringing the chips?


----------



## IndyMichael (Jan 25, 2003)

I'll bring the chips, now who's bringing the ammo for the firearms, the paper and lighters for the tobacco and the girls to get drunk with the alcohol?


----------



## Marlin Guy (Apr 8, 2009)

"Alcohol Tobacco and Fireams" should be a convenience store, not a government agency.


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

Stewart Vernon said:


> *I'll watch to see if it is any good.* This kind of premise can either be good or awful. Not sure there's room for in-between status. _[...] _


Me too. Timer done.


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

FutonCritic is giving the 2-hour premiere a mixed review. They like the characters but give the opening plot a thumbs-down for dragging on too long.

Link: http://www.thefutoncritic.com/rant.aspx?id=20090706_warehouse13


----------



## Tubaman-Z (Jul 31, 2007)

jeffshoaf said:


> According to one comedian (who's identity escapes me), ATF isn't a federal agency, it's a shopping list for the weekend... :lol:


That sounds like something from Jeff Foxworthy.


----------



## Tubaman-Z (Jul 31, 2007)

After watching the premiere I was somewhat underwhelmed - but then pilots often leave me that way. I too agree with the comparisons to Friday The 13th: The Series (minus the easy-on-the-eyes Robey). The comparison to X-Files is pretty limited right now to the fact that male and female government agents are involved and (at least initially) the female was skeptical. I'll give it a few more episodes to see how things evolve.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

I could think of little more to say about the show than was said in the Variety review or the Futon Critic review noted above. It has potential, so I'll watch the first season unless it goes downhill from the pilot. And who dreamed up the funky 1930's vintage "communicators with video"?


----------



## SayWhat? (Jun 7, 2009)

Tubaman-Z said:


> I too agree with the comparisons to Friday The 13th: The Series (minus the easy-on-the-eyes Robey).


That would be an understatement.

I can't remember seeing her in anything else though.


----------



## TBoneit (Jul 27, 2006)

dreadlk said:


> Sounds like crap. This one looks like Eureka, and I am sure it will draw that same level of interest. I am so tired of the mind numbing crap that passes for SciFi today. No wonder we are heading back to the Moon forty years after it was already done.


Written SciFi has been going downhill IMHO since the time ASF / Analog was edited by John W. Campbell Jr., Campbell died in July 1971.

The last SciFi I saw in Theatres was the first few Star Wars movies. After the second Star Trek series I lost interest in that too.

OTOH I may not be typical as I lost interest in subscribing to HBO when they went more and more to series and away from movies.

From someone who remembers when HBO used to sign off at Night. I still have the Wometco Home Theatre (WHT) antenna on the roof mainly due to inertia. I guess you could say WHT was a precursor of Satellite TV as you had to have an antenna and a descrambler box and pay a monthly fee to get it from a local TV station.

Anyway back on topic, I guess I missed that Pilot since I just saw these messages today, oh well I guess I'll sample it anyway.

Cheers


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

SayWhat? said:


> That would be an understatement.
> 
> I can't remember seeing her in anything else though.


You haven't seen her because she essentially retired to a "normal" life.

Fellow Canadian (!) and "Warehouse 13" star Joanne Kelly has been really busy since her eight episodes of "Jeremiah" in 2003. (Think "Vanished", "The Dresden Files", etc.)


----------



## Tubaman-Z (Jul 31, 2007)

phrelin said:


> I could think of little more to say about the show than was said in the Variety review or the Futon Critic review noted above. It has potential, so I'll watch the first season unless it goes downhill from the pilot. And who dreamed up the funky 1930's vintage "communicators with video"?


The communicators and Edison's human electricity powered car are a couple of the things I really liked. The idea of technology that was created but never mass produced and is hidden away. While neither of these two examples fit the basic premise of Warehouse 13 - objects with otherworldly powers - it does make for an interesting mix of old (video communicator, Tesla's taser) and new (cell phones, LCD computer screens) technology.

Did you catch the keyboard he was using? Looked like the keys from an old typewriter or cash register. I want one of those!


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

Tubaman-Z said:


> Did you catch the keyboard he was using? Looked like the keys from an old typewriter or cash register. I want one of those!


 According to web reports, it was made by this guy based on the Steampunk Workshop which says: "This particular keyboard was made in 1989 and shipped with and IBM PowerStation 530, a UNIX box the size of a kegerator."


----------



## TedBarrett (Oct 10, 2007)

The Warehouse 13 writers should pay royalties to The Librarian series of made for tv movies


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

TedBarrett said:


> The Warehouse 13 writers should pay royalties to The Librarian series of made for tv movies


Ouch! I had totally forgotten about "The Librarian" series. Boy, similarities abound....:eek2:


----------



## BubblePuppy (Nov 3, 2006)

phrelin said:


> Ouch! I had totally forgotten about *"The Librarian"* series. Boy, similarities abound....:eek2:


I enjoyed those. W13 wasn't bad, I'll keep recording/watching...nice summer fare.


----------



## xmguy (Mar 27, 2008)

bicker1 said:


> They've done something like this before, maybe with In Plain Sight, or Burn Notice (or maybe both?)


I've watched SyFy (SciFi) for years and NEVER saw an ad for Burn Notice. Only recently got in to that show. But I recorded Warehouse 13. Seems cool. Hope it's better than Sanctuary. I preferred Amanda Tapping in SG-1 better.


----------



## pablo (Oct 11, 2007)

I watched about 20-30 minutes of the pilot before deleting it and the series from Prioritizer. Not funny, not intriguing, very silly, a waste of time.


----------



## dcowboy7 (May 23, 2008)

xmguy said:


> I've watched SyFy (SciFi) for years


Its Syfy.


----------



## skyboysea (Nov 1, 2002)

pablo said:


> I watched about 20-30 minutes of the pilot before deleting it and the series from Prioritizer. Not funny, not intriguing, very silly, a waste of time.


You watched the worst part of it since it was just introducing the characters. The second half was much better.


----------



## hoophead (Feb 10, 2008)

Drew2k said:


> FutonCritic is giving the 2-hour premiere a mixed review. They like the characters but give the opening plot a thumbs-down for dragging on too long.
> 
> Link: http://www.thefutoncritic.com/rant.aspx?id=20090706_warehouse13


I could only watch five minutes of it and that's it. 
Which is fine because there is enough being recorded this summer now that Raising the Bar, Saving Grace are running and now Leverage returns on 7/15


----------



## Tubaman-Z (Jul 31, 2007)

xmguy said:


> I've watched SyFy (SciFi) for years and NEVER saw an ad for Burn Notice. Only recently got in to that show. But I recorded Warehouse 13. Seems cool. Hope it's better than Sanctuary. I preferred Amanda Tapping in SG-1 better.


Sanctuary works for me (at least it did during the 1st season) - and I kind of like Amanda Tapping as a brunette. Or maybe it's just the long hair.


----------



## Church AV Guy (Jul 9, 2007)

Tubaman-Z said:


> After watching the premiere I was somewhat underwhelmed - but then pilots often leave me that way. I too agree with the comparisons to Friday The 13th: The Series (minus the easy-on-the-eyes Robey). The comparison to X-Files is pretty limited right now to the fact that male and female government agents are involved and (at least initially) the female was skeptical. I'll give it a few more episodes to see how things evolve.


After watching the pilot, all I can say is, wasn't this done before? I have to agree, the old Friday the 13th, the series is very, very similar: a little retooling here, a change of something there. Basically, it's an older guy mostly supervising (though getting involved in some fashion) two younger ones, one male, one female, looking for powerful/dangerous artifacts, and then locking them in their vault so they can't hurt anyone anymore. I'm pretty sure from the pilot that's it, with different window dressing.

Maybe they will have a different direction, but at least from the pilot, that's what it looks like to me.

[X-Men, Mutant X, Heroes... People with emergent super powers and how they and society deal with them and how they deal with society and each other. The treatment is the only difference, and it can be anywhere from excellent to pathetic. Even the early seasons of Smallville with the meteor freaks was the same formula.]

And the female agent was so set on getting back to her original career, I was completely unconvinved that she was willing to chuck it to do artifact retrieval based on her experiences in this one "case." They had made her career too important to her. I didn't believe for a second that she wouldn't have gone back. There was nothing presented that was compelling enough to cause her to stay. Sigh...


----------



## bonscott87 (Jan 21, 2003)

Wife really like it and I liked it too. Pretty much The Librarian meets Men in Black meets Scooby Doo at times. It was fun, kept us interested the whole time and the characters are likable. Not bad for a pilot. We'll certainly keep the season pass and will keep watching.

Then again we love shows like this. I could care less if the plot has been done a dozen times before. There hasn't been an original plot out of Hollywood in decades, they certainly aren't going to start now.


----------



## BubblePuppy (Nov 3, 2006)

bonscott87 said:


> Wife really like it and I liked it too. Pretty much The Librarian meets Men in Black meets Scooby Doo at times. It was fun, kept us interested the whole time and the characters are likable. Not bad for a pilot. We'll certainly keep the season pass and will keep watching.
> 
> Then again we love shows like this. I could care less if the plot has been done a dozen times before. * There hasn't been an original plot out of Hollywood in decades, they certainly aren't going to start now. *


Robin Hood and His Merry Men--> Magnificent Seven-->Mission Impossible (TV series)---The A-Team--->Mission Impossible (Movie remake)---Leverage
I'm sure I missed other similar plot rehashes.

Then there is the Quatermain/Indiana Jones/Tales of the Gold Monkey, etc.


----------



## bicker1 (Oct 21, 2007)

bonscott87 said:


> Wife really like it and I liked it too.


This is one of the things that the network has done very well over the years: Increasingly recognizing that the viewers are about half girls! and so programming needs to be such that appeals to both genders.



bonscott87 said:


> It was fun, kept us interested the whole time and the characters are likable. Not bad for a pilot. We'll certainly keep the season pass and will keep watching.


Sounds promising. We'll watch it probably tomorrow.



bonscott87 said:


> I could care less if the plot has been done a dozen times before. There hasn't been an original plot out of Hollywood in decades, they certainly aren't going to start now.


Hollywood never had an original plot. Nobody does, actually. Everything is a derivation of what came before it, in some way, going back to time before memory. However, your point is well-taken: If it is "just like XXX" and XXX was something you liked, but XXX isn't around anymore or there isn't enough XXX available, then having another source of something that is "just like XXX" is a Good Thing.


----------



## SayWhat? (Jun 7, 2009)

BubblePuppy said:


> Then there is the Quartermain/Indiana Jones/*Tales of the Gold Monkey*, etc.


I used to get a kick out of that show. Had some elements of "Casablanca" too. Wasn't there another, similar show on about the same time?


----------



## BubblePuppy (Nov 3, 2006)

SayWhat? said:


> I used to get a kick out of that show. Had some elements of "Casablanca" too. Wasn't there another, similar show on about the same time?


Yea, I think the one you're thinking of starred William Shatner, "Barbary Coast". http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0072470/
I liked that one,too.


----------



## bonscott87 (Jan 21, 2003)

bicker1 said:


> This is one of the things that the network has done very well over the years: Increasingly recognizing that the viewers are about half girls! and so programming needs to be such that appeals to both genders.


While that may be true, my wife isn't a typical "girl" in terms of what they watch. She loves SciFi and fantasy of all types, action "blow stuff up" movies and sports. I'll forgive her for loving musicals too. :lol:


----------



## dreadlk (Sep 18, 2007)

Well my initial predection was not exactly right. the character Artie (Saul Rubinek) is not bad, his acting skills compensate for some of the other problems. Yes I agree with all those who say it's Friday the 13th rescripted. They also are using the same "Sanctuary" style of film making AKA Cheap as hell special effects.

The question is can they keep making interesting shows or are we going to get a demonic possed ehhh excuse me an "Energy inhabited object every week?



dreadlk said:


> Sounds like crap. This one looks like Eureka, and I am sure it will draw that same level of interest. I am so tired of the mind numbing crap that passes for SciFi today. No wonder we are heading back to the Moon forty years after it was already done.


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

All quarterbacking aside, I watched the first episode ... I liked it. For that reason alone, I'll keep watching.


----------



## bicker1 (Oct 21, 2007)

bonscott87 said:


> While that may be true, my wife isn't a typical "girl" in terms of what they watch.


My experience is that the vast majority of people aren't typical.

Regardless, the point is that instead of appealing to only on gender's worth of people interested in "beyond"-like programming, they appeal to both gender's worth.


----------



## bicker1 (Oct 21, 2007)

dreadlk said:


> The question is can they keep making interesting shows or are we going to get a demonic possed ehhh excuse me an "Energy inhabited object every week?


Lots of shows (think: X-Files) worked that out pretty successfully.


----------



## dcowboy7 (May 23, 2008)

bicker1 said:


> Lots of shows (think: X-Files) worked that out pretty successfully.


After watching this pilot....id rather watch x-files reruns (yes even the end seasons).


----------



## dreadlk (Sep 18, 2007)

Problem is that they dont have that Generational gap to work with. Most of the people who are now watching Warehouse 13, have also watched Friday the 13, so we are pretty much already tired of that story line. Hmmm wonder if Warehouse 13/ Friday 13th Hmmm coincidence or something for a later tie in ?



bicker1 said:


> Lots of shows (think: X-Files) worked that out pretty successfully.


----------



## dreadlk (Sep 18, 2007)

If she loves SciFi she's a keeper
My wife liked STNG and Babylon 5. Everything else puts her to sleep in 10 minutes.



bonscott87 said:


> While that may be true, my wife isn't a typical "girl" in terms of what they watch. She loves SciFi and fantasy of all types, action "blow stuff up" movies and sports. I'll forgive her for loving musicals too. :lol:


----------



## bicker1 (Oct 21, 2007)

I just caught the premiere. Great!


----------



## TomH (Jun 11, 2005)

SayWhat? said:


> OK, right there it's a load of malarky. The Secret Service would not be involved in such a mission. FBI, ATF, NASA, USAF, maybe even CIA or NSA, but not Secret Service.


Where did you come up with this? For the CIA, NSA, and even the USAF, not only would this be completly outside their charter but it would be illegal to operate within the United States. At least the Secret Service has the legal right to be involved.


----------



## mreposter (Jul 29, 2006)

dreadlk said:


> Problem is that they dont have that Generational gap to work with. Most of the people who are now watching Warehouse 13, have also watched Friday the 13, so we are pretty much already tired of that story line. Hmmm wonder if Warehouse 13/ Friday 13th Hmmm coincidence or something for a later tie in ?


Friday the 13th the Series ran from 87-90 (according to imdb) so that makes it a 20 year old series. That's pretty old, so most of the 18-34 year old demographic will likely be unfamiliar with the old series.

I finally finished watching the pilot Friday and thought it was okay, but nothing special. I'd agree with the comments about the cheap special effects. It also felt like just about every other series on Syfy. The same production company has done much of this work and has used many of the same actors in other shows.


----------



## bicker1 (Oct 21, 2007)

mreposter said:


> I'd agree with the comments about the cheap special effects. It also felt like just about every other series on Syfy. The same production company has done much of this work and has used many of the same actors in other shows.


I suspect that the cost of special effects is one of the main things putting a damper on certain types of genre programming.


----------



## longrider (Apr 21, 2007)

While it started out weak i stuck with it and by the end enjoyed it. It is definitly going to stay in the schedule. My only comment on the special effects is am I the only person who just enjoys the show without trying to pick apart how it was done? If I am doing research or a study on filmmaking or something like that then yes it needs to be critiqued. However just enjoying the story I dont care how they did it.


----------



## rebkell (Sep 9, 2006)

longrider said:


> While it started out weak i stuck with it and by the end enjoyed it. It is definitly going to stay in the schedule. My only comment on the special effects is a*m I the only person who just enjoys the show without trying to pick apart how it was done?* If I am doing research or a study on filmmaking or something like that then yes it needs to be critiqued. However just enjoying the story I dont care how they did it.


No, I enjoy the show also, I quit worrying about all the details long ago, if it's a good story, I don't worry about details. The characters and their interaction normally make or break a show for me. I normally wouldn't watch shows like NCIS or Bones either, but the details of the case and work place are just a convenient way to get all the characters in one place. Like Deadwood, I don't watch westerns, but that cast and crew and the interactions have me hooked all over again.


----------



## SayWhat? (Jun 7, 2009)

mreposter said:


> Friday the 13th the Series ran from 87-90 (according to imdb) so that makes it a 20 year old series. That's pretty old, so most of the 18-34 year old demographic will likely be unfamiliar with the old series.


SciFi just ran a number of episodes not too long ago; within a month or so. Now I have to wonder if they didn't do it deliberately as some sort of tie-in.

Aren't special effects less expensive to do today since it's all done with computers? No stuntment, no costly set ups, no painstaking model frame by frame manual animation?


----------



## dcowboy7 (May 23, 2008)

longrider said:


> My only comment on the special effects is am I the only person who just enjoys the show without trying to pick apart how it was done?


For me though when:

a) spfx are bad
or
b) plotholes are in the story

it just takes me out of the show & kills my interest.


----------



## tsmacro (Apr 28, 2005)

longrider said:


> My only comment on the special effects is am I the only person who just enjoys the show without trying to pick apart how it was done? If I am doing research or a study on filmmaking or something like that then yes it needs to be critiqued. However just enjoying the story I dont care how they did it.


I've noticed that among sci-fi fans there does seem to be an inordinate number of people that just enjoy nothing more than picking over every little detail. I've found it kills the enjoyment for me if I do that, so I just don't. When I watch something either it hits me the right way and I stick with it or it doesn't and I just let it go. If i'm not enjoying it (especially if it's something I think I should like) sometimes i'll spend some time thinking about what's bothering me about it, but for the most part anymore I just remember there's plenty of other channels with other shows to check out. That and hey I even usually spend some time w/ my nose in a book everyday so I have plenty of other things to do w/ my time rather than nitpicking the latest tv offering. In any case i'll be honest I wasn't even going to watch this show, just thought it sounded too much like, X-Files, Fringe, Indy Jones....etc, etc as well as others that have been mentioned in this thread so I figured why even bother. Well I decided ok why not, just watch the premier, it's not like i'm watching too many other shows this summer anyway and then I can decide not to watch anymore eps. Well i'll be damned if I didn't like it enough that i'm keeping the timer on my DVR. Ok i'm not saying it was groundbreaking tv by any means, or spectacular or anything of the kind, but it was entertaining and it did just "hit me the right way".


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

tsmacro said:


> I've noticed that among sci-fi fans there does seem to be an inordinate number of people that just enjoy nothing more than picking over every little detail. I've found it kills the enjoyment for me if I do that, so I just don't. When I watch something either it hits me the right way and I stick with it or it doesn't and I just let it go. If i'm not enjoying it (especially if it's something I think I should like) sometimes i'll spend some time thinking about what's bothering me about it, but for the most part anymore I just remember there's plenty of other channels with other shows to check out. That and hey I even usually spend some time w/ my nose in a book everyday so I have plenty of other things to do w/ my time rather than nitpicking the latest tv offering. In any case i'll be honest I wasn't even going to watch this show, just thought it sounded too much like, X-Files, Fringe, Indy Jones....etc, etc as well as others that have been mentioned in this thread so I figured why even bother. Well I decided ok why not, just watch the premier, it's not like i'm watching too many other shows this summer anyway and then I can decide not to watch anymore eps. Well i'll be damned if I didn't like it enough that i'm keeping the timer on my DVR. Ok i'm not saying it was groundbreaking tv by any means, or spectacular or anything of the kind, but it was entertaining and it did just "hit me the right way".


Entertaining. What a novel criteria to use. Watch a show just because you find it "entertaining".


----------



## bicker1 (Oct 21, 2007)

Hahaha!


----------



## frederic1943 (Dec 2, 2006)

SayWhat? said:


> OK, right there it's a load of malarky. The Secret Service would not be involved in such a mission. FBI, ATF, NASA, USAF, maybe even CIA or NSA, but not Secret Service.


The Secret Service was commissioned on July 5, 1865 in Washington, D.C. as the "Secret Service Division" of the Department of the Treasury and was originally tasked with the suppression of counterfeiting. There was no other Government Police Force except for the U. S. Marshalls so the Secret Service was used to investigate everything from murder to bank robbery to illegal gambling and U.S. domestic intelligence and counterintelligence. It wasn't until 1901 that they were assigned to protect the President. 
Warehouse 13 was created in 1898 when there was no such thing as the FBI, NASA, USAF, CIA or NSA. And once an agency gets its hooks into something they don't like to give it up to another agency.


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

Not a bad premises, but the series premier didn't really hold my attention, not sure why. But I'll keep recording it for a few weeks to see how it pans out.


----------



## BubblePuppy (Nov 3, 2006)

Even though only two episodes have been shown, I can't say I'm impressed. I did have high hopes but the show just isn't keeping my attention. I will give it some more time, though.


----------



## Supramom2000 (Jun 21, 2007)

I've been enjoying it quite a bit. But I like the lighthearted sci-fi for summer viewing. It does fit in nicely with Eureka.


----------



## tsmacro (Apr 28, 2005)

phrelin said:


> Entertaining. What a novel criteria to use. Watch a show just because you find it "entertaining".


It works for me!


----------



## dreadlk (Sep 18, 2007)

I hate to make a Quote without remembering the exact words but I think it needs saying.

I remember an Interview with the Battle Star Galactica Producers and they said something along these lines about BSG Special effects

"If we cannot do it right, we don't do it at all"

On one or two of the special effects in WH13, I saw things that I have not seen done that badly since the 70's. An example, Watching Artie sliding down the rope while a obviously projected screen is moving behind him, like one of those car backdrops from the 60's Yeech it was horrible, anybody who in 2009 would actually accept that and put his name on that work has no pride.

I like the show but I think SyFy is under the belief that those Sanctuary type special effects are the Bomb! Somebody needs to let them know they are not. Bad special effects just kill a story.

BTW have you ever watched Star Trek Phase II. It's a home brew Trekie series, it's done on a shoe string budget but it looks a lot better than Warehouse 13 graphics, and these are full length shows also.



tsmacro said:


> I've noticed that among sci-fi fans there does seem to be an inordinate number of people that just enjoy nothing more than picking over every little detail. I've found it kills the enjoyment for me if I do that, so I just don't.


----------



## dreadlk (Sep 18, 2007)

Holy Crap it's been 20 years, it seems like only 10. Time is really moving fast!
I wonder how many years have passed since I use to watch the Bionic man as a kid? I really dont even want to know!



mreposter said:


> Friday the 13th the Series ran from 87-90 (according to imdb) so that makes it a 20 year old series. That's pretty old, so most of the 18-34 year old demographic will likely be unfamiliar with the old series.
> .


----------



## LOCODUDE (Aug 8, 2007)

dreadlk said:


> Holy Crap it's been 20 years, it seems like only 10. Time is really moving fast!
> I wonder how many years have passed since I use to watch *the Bionic man* as a kid? I really dont even want to know!


Now that you mentioned that show.....I didn't even remember that one... .. I think though that it was the six million dollar Man....


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

dreadlk said:


> On one or two of the special effects in WH13, I saw things that I have not seen done that badly since the 70's. An example, Watching Artie sliding down the rope while a obviously projected screen is moving behind him, like one of those car backdrops from the 60's Yeech it was horrible, anybody who in 2009 would actually accept that and put his name on that work has no pride.
> 
> I like the show but I think SyFy is under the belief that those Sanctuary type special effects are the Bomb! Somebody needs to let them know they are not. Bad special effects just kill a story.


You've got to understand. In both cases the special effects are using technology developed in the late 1800's.


----------



## mreposter (Jul 29, 2006)

dreadlk said:


> Holy Crap it's been 20 years, it seems like only 10. Time is really moving fast!
> I wonder how many years have passed since I use to watch the Bionic man as a kid? I really dont even want to know!


Lee Majors starred in the Six Million Dollar Man from 74-78 (5 seasons). Majors is now 70 and sells hearing aids in infomercials.

LOL! Sorry, but that's just toooo funny.  So why hasn't someone made a 6MDM movie? I'm sure Ben Afleck is available...


----------



## elaclair (Jun 18, 2004)

mreposter said:


> Lee Majors starred in the Six Million Dollar Man from 74-78 (5 seasons). Majors is now 70 and sells hearing aids in infomercials.


And let's not forget the original "The Bionic Woman" with Lindsay Wagner that ran from 76-78........ Is Lindsay still touting those Sleep Number beds???


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

Watched the second episode last night. Liked it even more than the first. I increased the timer's priority so I won't miss the next one. I actually enjoy the wit and the humor.


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

frederic1943 said:


> The Secret Service was commissioned on July 5, 1865 in Washington, D.C. as the "Secret Service Division" of the Department of the Treasury and was originally tasked with the suppression of counterfeiting. There was no other Government Police Force except for the U. S. Marshalls so the Secret Service was used to investigate everything from murder to bank robbery to illegal gambling and U.S. domestic intelligence and counterintelligence. It wasn't until 1901 that they were assigned to protect the President.
> Warehouse 13 was created in 1898 when there was no such thing as the FBI, NASA, USAF, CIA or NSA. And once an agency gets its hooks into something they don't like to give it up to another agency.


Excellent post giving a very plausible reason for our two Secret Service Agents to have been reassigned to be "collectors". :up:


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

HDG said:


> Watched the second episode last night. Liked it even more than the first. I increased the timer's priority so I won't miss the next one. I actually enjoy the wit and the humor.


Agreed. This episode even sets up a mystery (with Artie's "visitor") that I'm sure we'll see played out over the season.


----------



## Fontano (Feb 7, 2008)

Both the wife and I liked the pilot episode.
After now watching the 2nd episode, we are hooked on it. She was disappointed when I didn't have another episode on the DVR to watch.


----------



## bonscott87 (Jan 21, 2003)

Fontano said:


> Both the wife and I liked the pilot episode.
> After now watching the 2nd episode, we are hooked on it. She was disappointed when I didn't have another episode on the DVR to watch.


Same here, we both really like this show a lot.

One thing I really like is that the relationship of the main characters is evolving kinda like brother-sister instead of the typical "when will they do it" that TV shows usually do. I hope they keep that up because their banter is fun.

"So, did you touch her boobies?" followed by a sister punch.


----------



## Ferenczy (Sep 9, 2008)

bonscott87 said:


> ..."So, did you touch her boobies?" followed by a sister punch.


...the whole context surrounding that quote was funny. We like it a bunch and can easily overlook the sfx. Action, mystery, wit and a bit of cheese, good combination for a hit


----------



## BobaBird (Mar 31, 2002)

dreadlk said:


> Watching Artie sliding down the rope while a obviously projected screen is moving behind him,


Early in the thread we identified themes from several different shows that WH13 seemed to be incorporating. Who could have guessed have guessed Saul Rubinek emulating our favorite web-slinger from the old Spider-Man cartoons?

From a show that was mentioned, we have a direct transplant of Eureka's local B&B, complete with an in-the-know owner/operator.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

Gotta admit .. I'm kinda hooked to this show now.


----------



## bicker1 (Oct 21, 2007)

A big win for Syfy.


----------



## tsmacro (Apr 28, 2005)

Fontano said:


> Both the wife and I liked the pilot episode.
> After now watching the 2nd episode, we are hooked on it. She was disappointed when I didn't have another episode on the DVR to watch.


Yeah real good WAF in my household as well. Looks like we have a hit and I was originally planning to give this show a pass.


----------



## Supramom2000 (Jun 21, 2007)

tsmacro said:


> Yeah real good WAF in my household as well. Looks like we have a hit and I was originally planning to give this show a pass.


What is a WAF?


----------



## BobaBird (Mar 31, 2002)

Ruh-roh! Somebody forgot we do have a mixed membership. At the risk of getting kicked out of the club...

Wife Acceptance Factor


----------



## Supramom2000 (Jun 21, 2007)

BobaBird said:


> Ruh-roh! Somebody forgot we do have a mixed membership. At the risk of getting kicked out of the club...
> 
> Wife Acceptance Factor


Thanks!! And, no worries, even my husband agrees I am very easy going. He actually takes the shows I watch and then decides if he will watch as well. He never knows about new shows. He relies on me to let him know about all the new and exciting shows.

I got him hooked on Eureka, Sleeper Cell, Warehouse 13, Saving Grace, etc. The list is endless. If he doesn't like a show I have set to record, he goes out to the shop and builds something!!


----------



## IndyMichael (Jan 25, 2003)

How does fake wrestling run long? 2nd time in a row the first 5 minutes weren't Warehouse 13, but fake wrestling.


----------



## bonscott87 (Jan 21, 2003)

IndyMichael said:


> How does fake wrestling run long? 2nd time in a row the first 5 minutes weren't Warehouse 13, but fake wrestling.


?????

Are you recording a later showing because the main showing is on at 9pm EST which is before their stupid wrestling at 10pm.

I guess the moral of the story is that "wrestling" is a live "sport" and thus pad any shows that start after it.


----------



## rebkell (Sep 9, 2006)

bonscott87 said:


> ?????
> 
> Are you recording a later showing because the main showing is on at 9pm EST which is before their stupid wrestling at 10pm.
> 
> I guess the moral of the story is that "wrestling" is a live "sport" and thus pad any shows that start after it.


He must be recording the later showing, because I've not had any late starts at all either. TNT is getting bad about running 'The Closer' over though, they did it Monday and then don't usually show the repeat until the weekend or prior to next week's show.


----------



## IndyMichael (Jan 25, 2003)

I moved it's SP to our other HDdvr, so now it can record at 9pm. BB11 and America's Got Talent have higher priorities Tuesday at 9pm, since the wife and I both watch them.


----------



## erpbridge (Apr 23, 2009)

There's aspects of it that remind me of Sanctuary (especially the over-reliance on green screens at times, and the paranormal "items"), and elements of "The Invisible Man" (Mrs Frederick's dept being a secret org that no one can quite pin down who it belongs under.) Someone I know termed it as "X-Files Lite", which I don't really agree with. So far, its nice... but the "Intelligent" warehouse piece is just pushing the limits a tad too far. I like the retro-tech too, but mixing a retro-tech interface on a current day computer just seems to be a little... odd.


----------



## dreadlk (Sep 18, 2007)

Sorry to revive an old thread but is anybody else seeing the whole Mrs. Fredrick and Leena connection? I noticed it form ep #3 but now it seems to be revealed.


----------



## longrider (Apr 21, 2007)

I can see there is something but I'm not sure what it is. I hope the show lasts, there appears to be a lot more to the story than just finding and retrieving artifacts.


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

I'm really enjoying it. So much so that I usually wait until I have two or more eps in the can so I can mini-marathon.


----------

